# BootManager for the DX?



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know some way to make this work for the DX? It would be such a valuable tool.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/07/28/bootmanager-allows-you-to-install-up-to-5-roms-on-one-device-flashaholics-rejoice/


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Tripem77 said:


> Does anyone know some way to make this work for the DX? It would be such a valuable tool.
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...to-5-roms-on-one-device-flashaholics-rejoice/


I would love this on my X but somehow think its not possible :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JOx (Jul 21, 2011)

Make nandroids..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Tripem77 said:


> Does anyone know some way to make this work for the DX? It would be such a valuable tool.
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/07/28/bootmanager-allows-you-to-install-up-to-5-roms-on-one-device-flashaholics-rejoice/


omg dude i know...i saw that in the DINC subforum at some point when one of u news guys posted it. And was immediately like PLEASE tell me this works for the DX lol. But i agree. i dont think its possible.


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, I think I would get way confused with that many.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I do believe that has something to do with our bootloader....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I do believe that has something to do with our bootloader....


i believe u are corrrect sir.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I do believe that has something to do with our bootloader....


most likely. Id assume the dev could throw 2nd-init support in there... but that'd probably turn out to be way more effort than it's worth?

(I have no idea how this even works, so I have no idea what I'm talking about, lol)


----------

